# looking for 93 maxima coil overs



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

hey yall im looking for some adjustable coil overs for a friend of mine who has a 93 maxima, im not sure if they make any for it because ive looked at alot of places but if anyone knows where to get em please let me know, also what is the ideal drop for a 93 maxima for hi speed cornering and street racing? thanks guys.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh... good luck. There's a thousand guys on maxima.org looking for them too.

Hmmm.. ideal drop for STREET RACING? there is none.


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

93SentraEvolution said:


> hey yall im looking for some adjustable coil overs for a friend of mine who has a 93 maxima, im not sure if they make any for it because ive looked at alot of places but if anyone knows where to get em please let me know, also what is the ideal drop for a 93 maxima for hi speed cornering and street racing? thanks guys.


PM Matt93SE. He's got one of the most modded 93 Max's around. He hangs around the HNE car club forum a lot. Here's his web site.
http://www.mattblehm.com/

Mike


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Mike, typing with one finger is sure putting a cramp in your style!


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Yep, just a little bit slow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*maxima*


----------



## 93SentraEvolution (May 5, 2004)

*maxima*

lol, preciate it man ill look and see what i can find, thanks.


----------

